
Ask HN: What problem that unsexy industries need to solve - visopsys
Unsexy industries are those whom talented developers do not want to work for though they have competitive offer (mostly due to branding). Name your painful problem in these industries.<p>Please be specific as much as possible.
======
itamarst
I'm assuming you're trying to find problems to solve so as to start a
business. This seems like a fine thing to do. Your approach could be a bit
better, though.

1\. You're asking about "unsexy industries." The people who work in those
industries might care quite a lot about their job, so your description isn't
going to be appealing.

2\. You're implicitly insulting any developer who works there, based on how
you define such industries: you're saying they're probably not talented.

3\. You're asking in the wrong place.

4\. The term "sexy" is going to turn a bunch of people off regardless of where
they work.

5\. Your phrasing makes this sound like an exam or a test.

~~~
eb0la
I guess "unsexy" means stablished industry not (yet) in Google, Facebook,
Tesla, etc.. world domination plan.

;-)

~~~
itamarst
I don't really understand what that means. Tesla is losing lots of money, not
clear if they have a viable business model, whereas Google & Facebook are
massively profitable behemoths.

